# Diet tips



## xchewbaccax777 (May 15, 2014)

Choose the correct diet.

An insufficient*nutrition*is often the reason why the athlete does not make any progress. What is the use of the best training, the intake of*steroids, and sufficiently long rest periods if the body does not have the right nutrients in a sufficient amount- Eberhard Schneider in his book Kraft training für Kung-Fu und Karate said it to the point: "Just as a skyscraper cannot be built of loam it is impossible to develop a strong muscle system on a diet of beer and pizza." Intensively training*bodybuilders*have a distinctly higher need of nutrients which increases even further when simultaneously taking steroids. The right nutrition tremendously increases the effect of every*steroid*regime because steroids develop their full effect only when adequate calories and nutrients are supplied. Our Diet Tips contain a nutrition program suitable for this purpose and* meets four basic requirements:

1.)*Sufficient intake of high-quality protein: The protein intake is the decisive factor when gaining weight since protein is the building block for the muscle tissue. Of special importance is the combination of the supplied protein. Animal protein is in first place because of its high biological value and a high content of essential amino acids. The protein absorbed by the body through food is broken down into amino acids and transported through the blood to the muscle cell. The goal is to obtain a positive nitrogen balance in the muscle cell which means that it assimilates more protein than it releases. Best sources are meat, fish, poultry, eggs, and milk products. The required daily amount depends on the body weight. A supply of 1- 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight/day is usually effective. A bodybuilder weighing 200 pounds thus needs 250 g of protein per day. Since one gram of protein has an energy value of 4.1 kcal the athlete consumes 1,000 kcal per day in form of protein.

2.)*Sufficient supply of complex carbohydrates: The importance of complex carbohydrates in the nutrition schedule of a bodybuilder cannot be emphasized often enough. They provide a continuous energy supply which is very important to maintain the blood sugar level at a constant level, prevent that protein is transformed into energy, and are an important factor during the burning of fat. Preferred sources are rice, oats, whole wheat bread, noodles, and vegetables. The total daily amount of carbohydrates should be around 800-900 g, which corresponds to an energy value of 4.1 kcal per gram of a daily caloric-intake of 3,200 to 3,600 only for carbohydrates. 85% are best taken in form of complex carbohydrates, the remaining 15% as simply carbohydrates, mostly fruit.

3.)*Sufficient supply of calories: Bodybuilder who work out daily and cat only 2,000 to 3,000 kcal per day should not wonder when they do not obtain any sizable gains. If you have ever watched a massive bodybuilder taking steroids during his buildup phase you will know that eating a pound of steak, 4 large potatoes, and a bowl of salad together with a protein drink is nothing unusual "To get big, you have to cat big" is a favorite slogan among massive bodybuilders. Those who are healthy, have a normal metabolism, follow a hard and heavy training schedule, want to build up mass, and take steroids, will usually come closer to their goal when eating approx. 5,000 calories per day.

4.)*Eat according to the clock: This point is most often neglected in Diet Tips because it requires a high degree of discipline, motivation, and long range planning. The human being is a "creature of habit" and the body loves regular schedules. It is highly recommended to put together a nutrition plan which fits your daily schedule and to follow through without compromise. Eat several meals a day, possibly 5-6 and always at the same time. No matter whether or not you are hungry, traveling, at work or with friends, at five o clock you should know that it is time for your fifth meal, so EAT. Regular meals in short intervals induce the body to continuously release*insulin. This is extremely important since insulin transports amino acids to the muscle cell and the body is in an*anabolic*state


----------

